# Oatmeal Molasses Cookies



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hello,In the Feb 25th newsletter there is the recipe for oatmeal cookies by Kree that sound delicious but I have some questions. Since I am living in Asia and do not have access to Soy margerine, can I substitute with Canola oil? If so how much? Also, I didn't realize eating uncooked oats was o.k so this recipe is ibs safe? What about adding raisins, would this work?Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Barcelona - I'd really like to answer this on the IBS recipe exchange board, since that's where the newsletter recipe came from and since Kree moderates that board (and it was her recipe). There's already a thread going on the cookies, actually. The board is here IBS Recipe Exchange Best,Heather


----------

